# 08 madone oclv vs tct carbon



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

think about getting 08 madone would the ride be the same with tct or is oclv carbon better?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

OCLV is smoother riding from my experiences, the TCT bikes don't seem to be as comfortable, seeming to transmit more road shock, although I have not ridden one extensively, 

When the 4.7 bike comes out it would be a better comparison than comparing the current 4.5 to the 5 series OCLV bikes.


----------

